# Portafortuna



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Il mese di Agosto che sta finendo ha 5 domeniche, 5 lunedi e 5 martedi.
Questo evento si ripete ogni 823 anni.

Prima che mi diciate che con questa notizia vi ci fate il pediluvio, sappiate che secondo il Feg Shui cinese, far notare questa coincidenza ad almeno 8 tra parenti ed amici porta fortuna. Con voi penso di aver ampiamente superato il numero minimo.


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il mese di Agosto che sta finendo ha 5 domeniche, 5 lunedi e 5 martedi.
> Questo evento si ripete ogni 823 anni.
> 
> *Prima che mi diciate che con questa notizia vi ci fate il pediluvio*, sappiate che secondo il Feg Shui cinese, far notare questa coincidenza ad almeno 8 tra parenti ed amici porta fortuna. Con voi penso di aver ampiamente superato il numero minimo.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Meglio prevenire che curare


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *sappiate che secondo il Feg Shui cinese*, far notare questa coincidenza ad almeno 8 tra parenti ed amici porta fortuna.


 
e chi è?? :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il mese di Agosto che sta finendo ha 5 domeniche, 5 lunedi e 5 martedi.
> Questo evento si ripete ogni 823 anni.
> 
> Prima che mi diciate che con questa notizia vi ci fate il pediluvio, sappiate che secondo il Feg Shui cinese, far notare questa coincidenza ad almeno 8 tra parenti ed amici porta fortuna. Con voi penso di aver ampiamente superato il numero minimo.


 Non è magari lo stesso per altre combinazioni?
Comunque ...buona fortuna a tutti!


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il mese di Agosto che sta finendo ha 5 domeniche, 5 lunedi e 5 martedi.
> Questo evento si ripete ogni 823 anni.
> 
> * Prima che mi diciate che con questa notizia vi ci fate il pediluvio*, sappiate che secondo il Feg Shui cinese, far notare questa coincidenza ad almeno 8 tra parenti ed amici porta fortuna. Con voi penso di aver ampiamente superato il numero minimo.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
interessante. Conviene giocare??


----------



## pink (30 Agosto 2010)

inizio ad inviare sms , non si sa mai :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e chi è?? :mexican:


Il Feng Shui è un'antichissima arte cinese che studia, ad esempio, secondo quali principi posizionare la costruzione di una nuova casa, dalla disposizione rispetto ai punti cardinali fino alla disposizione delle stanze, alla posizione geografica, ma, volendo, perfino come distribuire l'arredamento. Oggi va molto di moda, e non è raro vedere architetti che si fanno consigliare da esperti di feng shui. E' una disciplina, poi, molto ricca, quindi evidentemente si occupa pure di date e coincidenze.
Credere o non credere è solo questione di scelta (buonsenso), è a mio avviso una cosa "esteticamente" molto piacevole, e probabilmente possiede pure qualche frammento di fondatezza su alcune cose (non la fortuna di certo, a quello non ci credo proprio).


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è magari lo stesso per altre combinazioni?
> Comunque ...buona fortuna a tutti!


La superstizione, di ogni tipo, è basata spessissimo sulle coincidenze numeriche. Ci marciano in molti da secoli e secoli.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La superstizione, di ogni tipo, è basata spessissimo sulle coincidenze numeriche. Ci marciano in molti da secoli e secoli.......


 Soprattutto se trovi una coincidenza numerica tra i numeri giocati e quelli estratti... :carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soprattutto se trovi una coincidenza numerica tra i numeri giocati e quelli estratti... :carneval:


 
L'ho già detto: probabilmente io sono già troppo fortunato in amore, giocare sarebbe inutile


----------



## Micia (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il mese di Agosto che sta finendo ha 5 domeniche, 5 lunedi e 5 martedi.
> Questo evento si ripete ogni 823 anni.
> 
> Prima che mi diciate che con questa notizia vi ci fate il pediluvio, sappiate che secondo il Feg Shui cinese, far notare questa coincidenza ad almeno 8 tra parenti ed amici porta fortuna. Con voi penso di aver ampiamente superato il numero minimo.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il mese di Agosto che sta finendo ha 5 domeniche, 5 lunedi e 5 martedi.
> Questo evento si ripete ogni 823 anni.
> 
> Prima che mi diciate che con questa notizia vi ci fate il pediluvio, sappiate che secondo il Feg Shui cinese, *far notare questa coincidenza ad almeno 8 tra parenti ed amici porta fortuna*. Con voi penso di aver ampiamente superato il numero minimo.


 Mi ricorda tanto le catene che arrivano via mail. :unhappy:


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

nessuno si giocherà questa cosa ma stasera via tutti di pediluvi :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> nessuno si giocherà questa cosa ma stasera via tutti di pediluvi :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Merda proprio adesso che ho buttato l'idromassaggio per i piedi


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi ricorda tanto le catene che arrivano via mail. :unhappy:


 
Dimenticavo di dire che per quanto io sappia a grandi linee cosa è il feng shui, la notizia l'ho sentita da Linus e Nicola su Radio Deejay


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dimenticavo di dire che per quanto io sappia a grandi linee cosa è il feng shui, la notizia l'ho sentita da Linus e Nicola su Radio Deejay


:calcio:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Merda proprio adesso che ho buttato l'idromassaggio per i piedi


Ce l'avrebbe bisogno la mogliera mia che sta tutto il giorno in piedi. Dove l'ai buttato?


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dimenticavo di dire che per quanto io sappia a grandi linee cosa è il feng shui, la notizia l'ho sentita da Linus e Nicola su Radio Deejay


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :calcio:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'ho già detto: probabilmente io sono già troppo fortunato in amore, giocare sarebbe inutile


 Io invece mrgreen dovrei vincere qualche cosa... :carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io invece mrgreen dovrei vincere qualche cosa... :carneval:


Cicia, io dovrei aver già vinto il record precedente e pure questo.....:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cicia, io dovrei aver già vinto il record precedente e pure questo.....:unhappy:


No ...prima io... fatti più in là... :carneval:


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

guardate che il detto sfortunato a carte fortunato in amore è una cagata per consolare gli sfigati di uno e l'altro, non illudetevi  :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> guardate che il detto sfortunato a carte fortunato in amore è una cagata per consolare gli sfigati di uno e l'altro, non illudetevi  :mrgreen:


:aereo:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Specularmente racchie:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> guardate che il detto sfortunato a carte fortunato in amore è una cagata per consolare gli sfigati di uno e l'altro, non illudetevi :mrgreen:


 Cioè vuoi dire che chi è sfigato carte...lo è sempre?
bella fregatura...quasi quasi preferivo il detto..:condom:



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Specularmente racchie:carneval:


 Quoto.


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

no vuol dire che chi è sfigato a carte non è per questo necessariamente  fortunato in amore.
insomma...chi perde al gioco e non è amato ha le sue belle gattine da pelare  :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> no vuol dire che chi è sfigato a carte non è per questo necessariamente fortunato in amore.
> insomma...*chi perde al gioco e non è amato* ha le sue belle gattine da pelare :mexican:


 Beh..almeno io evito di giocare! :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh..almeno io evito di giocare! :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :carneval::carneval: :carneval: :carneval:
Prevenire è meglio che curare.


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh..almeno io evito di giocare! :carneval:


in fondo ricamo e cucito non son niente male :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> in fondo ricamo e cucito non son niente male :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Insomma...non esageriamo.
E' la seconda volta che qui mi attribuiscono il ricamo e cucito!
Devo iniziare a farci un pensierino??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Insomma...non esageriamo.
> E' la seconda volta che qui mi attribuiscono il ricamo e cucito!
> Devo iniziare a farci un pensierino??


 Qui di "sartina" ce n'è notoriamente solo una.:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qui di "sartina" ce n'è notoriamente solo una.:carneval:


 E chi è?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> no vuol dire che chi è sfigato a carte non è per questo necessariamente  fortunato in amore.
> insomma...chi perde al gioco e non è amato ha le sue belle gattine da pelare  :mexican:


Inoltre perde ma continua a giocare... un filino coglione magari lo e':carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E chi è?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qui di "sartina" ce n'è notoriamente solo una.:carneval:


Ah?:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 Ah...
beh..ben contenta di non darmi al ricamo e cucito...
Preferisco altri hobby.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh..almeno io evito di giocare! :carneval:


e così vinciamo 1 o 2 euro ad ogni estrazione :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> guardate che il detto sfortunato a carte fortunato in amore è una cagata per consolare gli sfigati di uno e l'altro, non illudetevi :mrgreen:


 
Ma no!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> e così vinciamo 1 o 2 euro ad ogni estrazione :up:


 Quante estrazioni settimanali ci sono?
Cavolo, ma quanto abbiamo vinto?!! :cincin:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quante estrazioni settimanali ci sono?
> Cavolo, ma quanto abbiamo vinto?!! :cincin:


Non so quante estrazioni, immagino almeno due.
Ipotizzando 2 euro a giocata, alla fine dell'anno vinciamo regolarmente almeno 52x2x2= 208 euro. E questo calcolando solo il Superenalotto!

Io avendo smesso di fumare metto ogni giorno lavorativo 2 euro in una bottiglia di gatorade (vuota) e 5 euro tutte le volte che mi porto da mangiare da casa e quindi non le spendo al bar.
Ho cominciato tardi ma queste vacanze avevo oltre 300 euro che ho destinato a giochi e divertimenti che altrimenti avremmo considerato una spesa eccessiva.  
Mio figlio era raggiante, ed ha imparato a metter via sempre qualcosa di quello che guadagna coi lavoretti in giro. Soldo risparmiato, soldo guadagnato (e poi divertimento).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non so quante estrazioni, immagino almeno due.
> Ipotizzando 2 euro a giocata, alla fine dell'anno vinciamo regolarmente almeno 52x2x2= 208 euro. E questo calcolando solo il Superenalotto!
> 
> Io avendo smesso di fumare metto ogni giorno lavorativo 2 euro in una bottiglia di gatorade (vuota) e 5 euro tutte le volte che mi porto da mangiare da casa e quindi non le spendo al bar.
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 


La "vecchia tuba" non ammetterebbe mai di spenderli in divertimenti!!!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

Io aspetto un mese con 30 domeniche... quello si che sarebbe un evento


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> e così vinciamo 1 o 2 euro ad ogni estrazione :up:


 A beh...se si può vincere due euro allora....


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> A beh...se si può vincere due euro allora....


 
Quantomeno è una vincita certa! Pochi ma buoni


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

la fortuna va proprio a periodi:blank:
sarà un mese che non vinco una fava:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Ma vi piace così tanto ingrassare l'Erario?

Io insisto: se giochi e non vinci, hai perso il doppio della giocata.
Hai giocato, quindi hai speso, non hai vinto, quindi non hai ottenuto la contropartita della giocata. Doppia perdita.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma vi piace così tanto ingrassare l'Erario?
> 
> Io insisto: se giochi e non vinci, hai perso il doppio della giocata.
> Hai giocato, quindi hai speso, non hai vinto, quindi non hai ottenuto la contropartita della giocata. Doppia perdita.


non è che gioco tutti i giornin eh??
ogni tanto prendo un grattino .
Poi non è che ci si deve lamentare che non si vince una fava se non si gioca mai


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

per dare un montepremi di 124 milioni di euro pensa quelli che hanno incassato...


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non è che gioco tutti i giornin eh??
> ogni tanto prendo un grattino .
> Poi non è che ci si deve lamentare che non si vince una fava se non si gioca mai





brugola ha detto:


> per dare un montepremi di 124 milioni di euro pensa quelli che hanno incassato...


 
Io in passato ho provato parecchie volte a giocare a varie cose, dalla lotteria di paese al superenalotto passando dal grattino. Non ho mai vinto assolutamente nulla, ergo, per me son soldi sprecati. Non mi lamento perchè non vinco, è solo una constatazione di fatto.
Considero poi il gioco d'azzardo (perchè in sostanza è questo) solo un modo per tentare di "tentare la strada più semplice" Un po' come fare le "offerte" o pregare un dio per avere il posto prenotato in paradiso.

Certo io non è che demonizzo il grattino comprato una volta alla settimana, ma purtroppo c'è tantissima gente che in queste cagate ci buttano veri patrimoni. E di solito sono quelli che meno potrebbero permetterselo!

L'erario incassa migliaia di volte la posta: si parla di decine di miliardi di euro, quindi senza dubbio è un modo per contribuire alla finanza pubblica ma........ come al solito quelli che pagano di più sono quelli che hanno di meno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Se non ricordo male si parla di circa 98 miliardi di euro giocati l'anno scorso. Non so se mi sono capito!!!!!!!


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io in passato ho provato parecchie volte a giocare a varie cose, dalla lotteria di paese al superenalotto passando dal grattino. Non ho mai vinto assolutamente nulla, ergo, per me son soldi sprecati. Non mi lamento perchè non vinco, è solo una constatazione di fatto.
> Considero poi il gioco d'azzardo (perchè in sostanza è questo) solo un modo per tentare di "tentare la strada più semplice" Un po' come fare le "offerte" o pregare un dio per avere il posto prenotato in paradiso.
> 
> Certo io non è che demonizzo il grattino comprato una volta alla settimana, ma purtroppo c'è tantissima gente che in queste cagate ci buttano veri patrimoni. E di solito sono quelli che meno potrebbero permetterselo!
> ...


io ho vinto una volta 1000 eurini (con 5) e spesso 50 eurini.
Però se mi fa vincere i 500.000 poi smetto per sempre :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io ho vinto una volta 1000 eurini (con 5) e spesso 50 eurini.
> Però se mi fa vincere i 500.000 poi smetto per sempre :mexican::mexican:


 
Uff, vabbè, va, vinci 'sti 500.000, ma poi basta eh? Promesso?


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Uff, vabbè, va, vinci 'sti 500.000, ma poi basta eh? Promesso?


giurin giurella promessa di pastorella


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> giurin giurella promessa di pastorella


poi però almeno una pizza margherita ed una birretta piccola me li offri eh?


----------



## Micia (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> giurin giurella promessa di pastorella


 
ohhh.. una pastorela...


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> poi però almeno una pizza margherita ed una birretta piccola me li offri eh?


anche una 4 formaggi va', voglio strafare:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ohhh.. una pastorela...


Cosa ti sei calata Micia? Ti sei fatta la tisana per sbaglio con il potpourri di fiori?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ohhh.. una pastorela...


Ahhhhh....


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche una 4 formaggi va', voglio strafare:carneval:


Umpf! Preferivo strafacessi con la birra


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Umpf! Preferivo strafacessi con la birra


E' veramente indecente!

Segnalata per braccino corto:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quantomeno è una vincita certa! Pochi ma buoni


 :rotfl: :rotfl:
Giusto la somma che mi sottrare mio fratello a settimana.


----------



## Micia (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cosa ti sei calata Micia? Ti sei fatta la tisana per sbaglio con il potpourri di fiori?


no, anzi:mexican:,ho le palle che mi girano .


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, anzi:mexican:,ho le palle che mi girano .


Ho parlato del potpourri di fiori secchi perchè tempo fa alcuni miei amici, alla fine di una cena, decisero di farsi una tisana. Il padrone di casa, noto distratto, non si ricordava di aver messo in un barattolo di tisana ben altro!

Nessuno si è accorto di nulla fino al giorno dopo:
Hanno avuto incubi per tutta la notte, tutti e cinque, e quando hanno telefonato al padron di casa, questo che improvvisamente realizzava quanto successo, poco ci è mancato che ci restasse secco dal ridere.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, anzi:mexican:,*ho le palle* che mi girano .


Mi sfugge la collocazione...:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sfugge la collocazione...:carneval:


Estagguardàrcapello!
Se le sarà fatte prestare da qualcuno, no?


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Estagguardàrcapello!
> Se le sarà fatte prestare da qualcuno, no?


 Della serie: "Non rompere le palle, perchè siccome non le ho, potresti perdere le tue?" :rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Della serie: "Non rompere le palle, perchè siccome non le ho, potresti perdere le tue?" :rotfl:


o anche "Se non mi lasci in pace chiamo mio fratello"


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> o anche "Se non mi lasci in pace chiamo mio fratello"


 :rotfl: :rotfl:
Povero fratello!

Io chiamo Ettore...che ha ancora una vecchia promessa da rispettare! :carneval:


----------



## Micia (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho parlato del potpourri di fiori secchi perchè tempo fa alcuni miei amici, alla fine di una cena, decisero di farsi una tisana. Il padrone di casa, noto distratto, non si ricordava di aver messo in un barattolo di tisana ben altro!
> 
> Nessuno si è accorto di nulla fino al giorno dopo:
> Hanno avuto incubi per tutta la notte, tutti e cinque, e quando hanno telefonato al padron di casa, questo che improvvisamente realizzava quanto successo, poco ci è mancato che ci restasse secco dal ridere.


ma non era fumo immagino.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma non era fumo immagino.


primo ha un profumo  inconfondibile e poi non da certo incubi:canna:


----------



## tinkerbell (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il mese di Agosto che sta finendo ha 5 domeniche, 5 lunedi e 5 martedi.
> Questo evento si ripete ogni 823 anni.
> 
> Prima che mi diciate che con questa notizia vi ci fate il pediluvio, sappiate che secondo il Feg Shui cinese, far notare questa coincidenza ad almeno 8 tra parenti ed amici porta fortuna. Con voi penso di aver ampiamente superato il numero minimo.


 Hai barato! Dovevi far fatica per trovar a chi spacciare 'sta notiziona...così non vale...
Comunque buona fortuna lo stesso!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Hai barato! Dovevi far fatica per trovar a chi spacciare 'sta notiziona...così non vale...
> Comunque buona fortuna lo stesso!!! :mrgreen:


 
Fatta la festa, gabbato lu santo


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma non era fumo immagino.


No, no, era proprio un pot pourri di fiori secchi profumati, quelli da mettere in una ciotolina in centro tavola in sala! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Proprio vero che con sta cazz'e mania delle "tisane" ti rifilano di tutto e tutti se la bevono


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Nota negativa del solito coglione anonimo (due punti) per "fatta la festa, gabbato lu santo".

Boh!


----------



## tinkerbell (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nota negativa del solito coglione anonimo (due punti) per "fatta la festa, gabbato lu santo".
> 
> Boh!


 Non è un uomo secondo me!


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non è un uomo secondo me!


anche per me non lo è


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non è un uomo secondo me!


 
Non ne faccio una questione sessista. Coglione "neutro", ok?


----------

